# Foster carers urgently needed in Devon and Somerset Areas



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

We are always in urgent need of foster carers, we cover all veterinary costs. We ask if foster carers can cover the cost of food, but if it isn't possible, we will cover that too.

We are in particular need of foster carers in the devon and somerset areas. We provide support and advice throughout the entire fostering process. If you think you can help, please email [email protected] for a pre-fostering application. All prospective foster carers will be required to have a pre-fostering home check.

Website: Once Loved Dog Rescue
Email: [email protected]
Thank you 
Cathy


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Please get in touch if you can help. We are absolutely desperate for foster carers. We will cover all costs for foster carers. You needn't live in Devon or Somerset to foster for us, that's just an ideal. Please can you help?
Thank you.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck, wish I could but mum would have a fit, I work and Maya is untrustworthy with new dogs and hates staffs also.

Good luck


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

As above, I would love to but with cody being so young and me working part time i dont think it would work... I will pass the word around tho!!

Keep up the good work!


----------

